# Avenger?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you guys think about Avenger and the Super 73 Van Loon family?


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

*hello*

Avenger and 73 blood is good. I recently acquired a direct offspring off of lou colettas chantilly lace through some friends. Jim Gabler has been kind enough to donate majority of his best birds to the world of wings. You can acquire some great birds there. They are good long distance birds and cross well with hekkenklaks, van moorsels, and hokens. I am currently going to put them with my houbens and meulemns to se how they do.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I've read that family of birds fly extremely well cross or straight. But perhaps I'll wait a little first.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Alot of people fly these birds here. Mostly because people are friends with Jim Gabler and we get birds from him. I think people do well with them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If you think you can afford them, and need them, go for it. Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

ohiogsp said:


> Alot of people fly these birds here. Mostly because people are friends with Jim Gabler and we get birds from him. I think people do well with them.


How much did your birds cost? If you don't mind telling me. If you do mind, you can just pm me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got quite a few of the Super 73 birds on my race team and in the breeding loft. Here's a picture of one of my hens. She's a 2004 bird.


This is probably going to be her last year racing and I'll move her to the breeding loft.
I raised two babies off of her last year. Lost one and the other is on the OB team this year. 
The bird in the picture had a sister in 2002 that flew her butt off for me. I got stupid and send her to the 550 and she never made it home. I regret that to this day. She did everything I asked her to do and more and I had every intention of pulling her from the team after the last race. She won the 500 twice in her racing life and for me to think it was going to prove anything for her to fly the 550 was just plain dumb on my part. 
There's another sister to these two that flew good for me. I pulled her from the team last year. 
We just purchased a new Super 73 hen this year (well, 2008) and bred from her the first time. We'll see how her babies do. She's got Senna, Avenger, Sissy, the "083" hen, the "049" hen in her pedigree....she's a 2008 bird, so IF she's a good one, she'll be around for a long time. 
And I can already hear Warren......... HOW long has it been since "083" was an active breeder? I know, I know........but still........maybe someone made up the pedigree.......what the heck do I know? Didn't pay that much for her and who knows?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> And I can already hear Warren......... HOW long has it been since "083" was an active breeder? I know, I know........but still........maybe someone made up the pedigree.......what the heck do I know? Didn't pay that much for her and who knows?


Well, he is right but this super 73 line has produce a ton of winners and great birds. Grandchildren have been national ace pigeons in holland. The record I have of that line is from a long time ago and there was over 100 winners and some big winners against very large numbers of birds. I know for a fact that one guy here "in our money races" blew everyone away last year. Well, he was flying super 73 blood crossed with his van hoves. 

On anouther note did you know that when Cambell Strange had his final auction that sissy got out of a shipping crate and flew away. That would be one heck of a stray to fly into your loft. To my knowledge nobody ever turned her in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> On anouther note did you know that when Cambell Strange had his final auction that sissy got out of a shipping crate and flew away. That would be one heck of a stray to fly into your loft. To my knowledge nobody ever turned her in.


Um......no I'd never heard that. If anyone ever found her and knew what she was, they'd probably never tell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Um......no I'd never heard that. If anyone ever found her and knew what she was, they'd probably never tell.


 yeah for sure or maybe can you just picture a hawk rubbing its belly saying mmmm mmm that sure was a really good bird


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

ohiogsp said:


> Well, he is right but this super 73 line has produce a ton of winners and great birds. Grandchildren have been national ace pigeons in holland. The record I have of that line is from a long time ago and there was over 100 winners and some big winners against very large numbers of birds. I know for a fact that one guy here "in our money races" blew everyone away last year. Well, he was flying super 73 blood crossed with his van hoves.
> 
> On anouther note did you know that when Cambell Strange had his final auction that sissy got out of a shipping crate and flew away. That would be one heck of a stray to fly into your loft. To my knowledge nobody ever turned her in.



Wow, not to make light of your comment, but having Sissy fly away is one helluva urban legend!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

If you think about it GFL's newly aquired birds will be just as good as those 73's due to the fact that his imported birds are National Aces also. I believe in a couple of years some of his National Aces will be amongst the best, but he has a lot of them so its hard to say which ones we will hear about most. 

Avenger is a top blood along with all the other 73lines. Ken Christopher does Great with them.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Perhaps in 10-15 years, The Creator family of birds and the like will be much sought after like Hekkenklak and Avenger are today.


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

i have a 6 birds with the super 73 X van loon bloodline they r good racers


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

If you read your digest in the issue before last there is a article about the Buckeye Fall Classic and it tells about Wally Tienprasid taking 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. These birds were all bred from one hen. That hen is a grandchild of the 73.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I must be getting old, but was not the super 73' line big about ten or more years ago? it is a good family. just trying to remember when the super 73' originally flew? I do wish i had some of that stock now, i would fly one loft races ect. with that blood. Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

After reading that, the question becomes, "Only if..."


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep, he was a 81 bird so a while ago but with the grandchildren still producing great birds I would say maybe still a nice line today. I know I am breeding from greatgrandchildren, you just never know. I guess one important thing is you have to keep the birds that produced the winners to breed from to keep a line strong.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Kal-El said:


> How much did your birds cost? If you don't mind telling me. If you do mind, you can just pm me.



Sorry Kal, I never seen this post. I bought the birds I have from a auction and paid from $80-$150ea. for them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good point Ohio, no family lasts with out strong selection. and that is a good family! Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

ohiogsp said:


> Sorry Kal, I never seen this post. I bought the birds I have from a auction and paid from $80-$150ea. for them.


How far away related are your birds to the famous Van Loons? That's if you don't mind me asking, again.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Mine are great grandchildren of super 73 but if you check out my post #15 the birds I have are off a sibling to these birds. They won 1,2,3 in the buckeye fall classic. The reason I bought these birds was not really because of them being from super 73. It was because of the sucess of the aunts and uncles of my birds, anouther club member beating me with the same stock as the ones I bought, and other peoples sucess with these birds.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

If you guys go look at the originl owners site whom owned s.73 this line doesn't stop winning it continues on as does it here. Seems he doesn't prze s.73 as much as its father Oileman. I know vervroot family also had a olieman 20x1. Anyone know if its the same One? Just a thought that came up sorry


----------

